# Poll: 48% say he is not a citizen



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, I remember some self defined intellectuals telling me this was a none issue. However, it has come up again. Some say it's getting traction, but a poll on American News online says that 48% think he is not a citizen and 52 % think he is. It's almost even and shifting fast. Perhaps because many are starting to think Obama is not acting in the best interest of democracy.

Fourty eight percent is serious. This isn't going away until America gets the real document.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Who the heck is the VP of this country? Is he going to be able to step up to the plate if we need him? Last I heard the VP was that robot thing off Futurama they call Binder. 8)


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Link???


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't have the original link it was on Predatormasters. They call their politcal thread "Church of the Painful Truth". I'm not going to post the address to another outdoor site. Look for American Online News.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

this will eventually catch up with him...someone, somewhere will blow the whistle....someone in Kenya will turn on him and testify his birth was in Africa.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

This link provides some good info on what has been tried, its amazing.

a corrupt liberal judicial system will do what they want.

http://www.stoptheaclu.com/tag/obama-birth-certificate/


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I dont know. If I was president, I would just produce the damn document and shut everybody up. If I was president, I would try to seek the trust of the people.

But its apparent, at least to me, that perhaps there isnt a document to produce. And if there is, that Obama clearly doesnt want the trust of the people.

If you KNEW you were good to go, and someone was calling you out, wouldnt you produce the evidence to clear your name? I would. The only time someone drags their heels, is when their hiding something.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

BBJack, yes, that is the way I think also. Something is terribly wrong, and there is a secondary thing that bothers me. What bothers me just as much is the lack of integrity left in this nation. This should bother everyone, and demands should be made. It's terribly disappointing.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

Still an issue and everyone should look into this.

Major General Commanding General Carroll D. Childers Joins Military Suit

I agree to be a plaintiff in the legal action to be filed by Orly Taitz, Esq. in a PETITION FOR A DECLARATORY JUDGEMENT THAT BARACK HUSSEIN OBAMA IS NOT QUALIFIED TO BE PRESIDENT of the U.S., nor TO BE COMMANDER IN CHIEF of the U.S. ARMED FORCES, in that I am or was a sworn member of the U.S. military (subject to recall), and therefore when serving as an active member of the military, I would be unable to follow any orders given by a Constitutionally unqualified Commander In Chief, since by doing so I would be subject to charges of aiding and abetting fraud and committing acts of treason.

TYPED NAME or Signature: Carroll D. Childers
FULL NAME: Carroll Dean Childers

POSITION IN THE MILITARY/RANK/DATES SERVED/STATUS: Retired as Major General Commanding General 29TH Infantry Division VA ARNG 1999, 44 years service

full article at,

http://defendourfreedoms.us/2009/02/24/ ... -suit.aspx

:beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Did we abolish the Supreme Court? Oh that's right we only put puppets in that office. :sniper:

Could we make a citizens arrest on him? It doesn't seem the cops and lawyers and states attorneys are going to help us. :sniper:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Just a small portion of that article:



> I can present a long list of reasons, taken individually, which convinced me NOT to vote for Barack Hussein Obama; his crime associates in the USA, his lack of experience, the mystery of his citizenship, his promise to make coal power industry bankrupt through excessive regulations, his constant adjustment of position on issues, his tax plan, his spread the wealth admission, his obvious socialistic goals, his associations with foreign leaders unfriendly to the USA, the lies he tells about a range of subjects including perhaps who his biological father really is, his most recent revelation of having a "National Security Force" (whatever that is)...............all of these says he is a person of mystery, of no integrity, and in fact paints him with the same narcissist paint of Hitler, Stalin, Saddam, Mao, and Kim Jong Ill.
> 
> But then, there is a simple more direct, easier to understand reason that I did not vote for him and that is his lack of respect for the country that is giving him the opportunity to run for the highest office in the land........even though I personally think he is not constitutionally eligible.
> 
> But more than 50% of America voted for this charlatan and he now has the helm of the ship of state. Even so, he is not MY President. I will not refer to him as such. I will call him Resident Obama, and an illegal resident of the white house at that. I resent him for what he is not. He has not given proof that he is a natural born citizen of these United States. He has spent millions of dollars protecting the truth of his birth from public knowledge; therefore, it is obvious he has something to hide. He is an interloper, a usurper, a fake, a scam artist, a Chicago crook, a recipient of bribes and gratuitous income for which he paid no tax, a socialist (perhaps only a communist or Marxist), and a grave danger to the future of the America that I love and have protected since I was 17 years old.


Some would like to make light of this. Some would like to simply call it radical thinking. Many want to just pass it off, but it is serious. The things he does are not in the best interest, or follow the intent of the formers of this nation. Since he spent millions on lawyers to hide his identity I am nearly certain he is not a citizen. Since he associates with terrorists I am even more concerned. I think the most dangerous man on earth right now, to the United States of America, is living in the White House.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Events are moving very fast in this country and if you blink it will have it crammed down your throat just as fast. Like electing a no experience un-proven citizen, half cocked community organizer. Absolutely terrifying.

Obama does not belong in the most powerful position of the free world, this country is going to learn the hard way that he will use us as pawns in the new world order. No green card necessary.

The now, in power libs/socialists are touting how much of the banking system "they" now own and control. Do you not think this is a positioning factor?? Control the economy and the money and they will control the mass.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Many young people wanted to jump on any bandwagon that sounded good. Look at the young vote for Jesse Ventura. The man is a moron. Now with all the emotion of youth we have a socialist fool in the White House. His approval rating took another deep plunge and he started talking nice to small business today. I wonder if the guy will make it four years? If he does we will not.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Regardless, we are screwed one way or the other. If it does come out that he is not a citizen what happens? The Vice President takes over. Biden scares me just as much as Obama. Next in line is Pelosi. With those two in the direct line of succession I would fall on a grenade to protect Obama. Without a doubt we are faced with a very socialistic government for the next 3+ years. The Republicans have to get their heads on straight and get back on track. Starting with the next election of Reps. I see how markets are reacting. I see how, in my area, the businesses are reacting with cutbacks and layoffs. We are in for a really rough ride. I said before the election that neither candidate was going to stop the spiraling economy. However we needed someone to take protect up from foreign threats. I don't know how many people have been reading the news. Obama has already started throwing up his hands and waving the white flag. He's giving in to the Taliban and the Russians. He sits on his thumbs as Iran becomes capable of manufacturing Nuclear weapons. He does nothing about N. Korea planning to launch a "satellite". He lets Japan threaten them. He wants to cut the military. We'll need our rifles to protect our land but if he has his way all we'll be able to do is throw stone and food stamps at the enemy. I don't know what, if any, solution there is. But I pray he gets his act together. Like it or not he is our president for 3+ more years. I don't agree with Rush on the "hope he fails" line. Because if he does so do we. I'm 46 years old and this is the first time I have been worried about our country and freedom. McCain didn't lose he inconspicuously backed out.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Boy, I can ramble. Sorry about the above. I've been stressed and tired to no end. I am a facilities manager for my office. 3 years ago we had 157 employees in my office. We're down to 34. With a lot of the cuts coming recently. I'm not sleeping well. This morning, as with every morning, I get up, shower and go back into the bedroom pick up the remote and start my truck. Well this as soon as I sat down and picked up the remote pointed it out the window towards my car and pushed the on button. It didn't start so I did it again. The TV came on behind me. I know I'm stressed when I confuse my TV remote for my car remote. LOL. I really need a vacation.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I don't agree with Rush on the "hope he fails" line. Because if he does so do we.


I have listened to the media explain it that way many times. Rush even predicted that. However, he explained many times, including the very first time that he wants Obama to fail, but America to win. In other words, do you want Pelosi to win? Of course not, because that means you and I lose. I think Obama, Pelosi, Reid, Biden, any of them winning means America loses. If they lose, we don't get taxed to the point our wealth is redistributed to the lazy, we don't lose our guns, we can worship who we please, our military is strong and can protect us ------- wait a minute, that doesn't sound like America losing.



> McCain didn't lose he inconspicuously backed out.


Your exactly right BU68. I oftened wondered if McCain and Obama had an agreement behind closed doors. I don't trust McCain any further than I can throw him either.



> I really need a vacation.


 Wow, I hope you get one soon. I thought retirement would be sitting in the backyard sipping morning coffee, but that hasn't worked out either.  Five different organizations think you have all kinds of time and nothing to do so they all want you to volunteer for 20 hours a week. Lets see five times 20 = fat chance.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I see what you are saying about failing. In that respect yes. But I'm looking at it on the whole. But it's hard to say I hope Obama fails but the US triumphs. Right now and for the next 4 his is the US. This is why I'm worried.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think there will be many of us sweating for the next few years. No good will come from any in this administration.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

The president was elected(not by me) and the vice president came along on his ticket. If the O is gone so should the VP. New election that is legal within 30 to 60 days. :beer:


----------

